# Help identify mystery electrical connector!



## jshinbot (Dec 19, 2017)

Forgive me if this isn't an engine question, but the connectors in questions are near the engine bay and _might_ be engine-related.

The story:
I recently acquired a 2001 Passat 2.8l 30v that needed some timing work. I received it in a partially disassembled state - service position with the front bumper completely removed. The timing work is done, and I've reassembled the vehicle, but I have these two connectors of unknown use. Any insight is greatly appreciated.










Connector #1 is on the driver's side off the same harness section as the temp sensor, horn, and fog light (which are all plugged in).


















Connector #2 is on the passenger side off the same harness as the fog light (which is plugged in).










Do these plug into each other under the front bumper? What is their purpose?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## 32drewsalazar (Feb 20, 2018)

Looks like the lamp light connector plug not sure which one though


----------

